# Value-priced Tele body for DIY project?



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Good day, fellow 'Forum-ers'.... 
I'm looking to change out the body of a Tele parts-caster I built from a cheap kit a few years ago. Over time I've upgraded the pickups, frets, bridge & tuning hardware but now would like to acquire a reasonably priced, pre-finished alder, ash or pine body. I have two questions I'm hoping the 'broader community' can help me with:
1. (Obviously!) Does anyone out there have a sub-$400 Tele body they're not not using and would want to sell? Would prefer a medium to dark natural wood finsih but I'm really not that fussy. Neck pup can be routed for either HB or SC, but the bridge has got to fit a vintage SC Tele style. 
2. Have any of you had any experience with Allen Eden or Guitars by Buren Tele bodies from the US? The Eden bodies are sold on eBay for pretty cheap, and the Buren's are sold via a Reverb shop.

Any advice or coaching (or warnings!..) would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a guy in some facebook groups selling a lot of fender or fender licensed stuff at any giveb time. He's located in mississauga, someone here might be able to facilitate shipping to you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can also check out the MIM Fender tele bodies from Amazon. They go for less than $400. Here is a black one, its on sale for $299.

Fender Accessories 998006706 Telecaster Body with Alder Vintage Bridge Mount, Black: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Also check out Solo Guitars. $99 finished bodies.


https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/bodies/finished/telestyle/


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Lots of good advice here that I will investigate, thanks guys! Keep 'em coming!

(And FWIW, I'm one of the few 'cyber-hermits' left out there who's not on Facebook...appreciate the lead @Budda !)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Phil from Phils Guitar gear boutique... MIM blonde Tele for 360






Facebook







www.facebook.com






You can also find him on Kijiji

As an alternative @nnieman also makes really nice bodies for sale.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Or you could support one of our members here who happens to make excellent guitar bodies and is in your budget.

(Cough) Nieman Guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For example


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

+1 for a cheap body from Solo guitars. Also, I ordered a (super) cheap unfinished body on Amazon. It was like $45... it's pretty raw wood though. More raw than I was hoping, but I hope to build a B-Bender, so I wanted as cheap as possible. I certainly got it!


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I think Tonebomb is out your way and as I understand, offers some paint finishes. I've heard good stuff re his bodies.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

alwaysflat said:


> I think Tonebomb is out your way and as I understand, offers some paint finishes. I've heard good stuff re his bodies.


I did a bunch of research on their stuff, and decided to order a neck from them. That was in January. They said 5-7 weeks, and it's been 16 weeks and they still don't have a timeline for me. So beware, they may have great stuff, but certainly not in a timely manner these days


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Also, I second getting mr Nieman to make you one. He made one for me that I'm just finally getting around to finishing (once this tonebomb neck decides to show up)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd also recommend Niemann Guitars. I just got one from him and about to get another one made for me.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> Phil from Phils Guitar gear boutique... MIM blonde Tele for 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes to excellent products from nathan @nnieman


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Appreciate all the advice and the accolades for Nathan, guys. I’ve seen a number of his guitars on the Forum and he definitely does some lovely work. I just acquired two guitars from CGF sellers (damned impulse buying!...) and so I need to sell a couple to ”re-plentify” the GAS fund. 😬 
And yes, Tonebomb seems to be struggling to keep up with demand these days. At any rate, I will need to put the Tele body on hold for a little while but will certainly consider Mr. Nieman when the time comes.
Again, I’m grateful for all the responses.


----------

